# Original Horse Art For Sale



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

O wow-they're beautiful! How much are you asking for the wood burning and the middle painting? And how big are they?


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

How much are you asking for these?


----------



## kcortese (Oct 16, 2009)

The wood burning is $20 if you want a wooden stand add $4 total $24.00

The horses running in water is $200

Moon lit Stallion is $125

The slate paintings come with a metal stand and free shipping on all art work.

Thanks for asking.

You may purchase these items and others at my online store:

Hickory Creek Rustic Store and More at Bonanzle - Art, Home & G...


Thank you for viewing and commenting.

Karen


----------

